# Cardio and Fat Loss Myths Debunked



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The “Fat Burning Zone” On Trial – The Low Intensity Fat Burning ZoneOrigin of the myth: Dietary variables aside, the body’s proportional use of fat for fuel during exercise is dependent upon training intensity. The lower the intensity, the greater the proportion of stored fat is used for fuel. The higher the intensity, the greater [...]

*Read More...*


----------

